# Question for people who work / go to college



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm 17 years old with IBS. This occurs about once a week for me, and it really gets me aggrivated. I always ask my mom and dad how am i going to get a job or last in college. Right now i'm on Home Instructions for high school, because of this. I am curious how you adults, handle this when you're at work, or in college. Does it effect your life? Do you miss lots of days?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, it affects my life. Some days I just feel like ####, but with my job, people depend on me. I don't have a choice when all I want is to be back in my room doubled over, I have to be out doing my job. It's part of life. There's no missing days here. If it's only once a week, look into a career that you can pick which days you work or find a job that you can work from home while doing (i.e. computer programmer, web design). It's something you're just going to have to figure out for yourself, what you can and can't do because each person is different. It's going to be trial and error.


----------



## 18304 (May 4, 2006)

I'm 20, in my 3rd year at aollege and work during the summer and winter breaks underground as a student engineer. (I'm studying to be a Mining Engineer) At university it isn't too bad because our classes don't last more than 2 hours at a time. I get more time for exams if I want to if I'm having a bad day. At work it's a lot tougher, the current shift I have is a lot better than what I was on before. I'm currently on a 4 days on 4 days off, 4 nights on, 4 nights off, 13 hour shift roster. It's better than what I was on before (14 nights on 7 days off, 11 hour shifts) but if the IBS extreme severity extends through to my rostered days on then I end up missing work, or take off early from work. I do this only because of my duty of care to my colleagues. I've only done this a couple of times but the company doesn't mind as long as I am not playing them. I also make up for it by going to work on my 'good' days off and help around the surface office.If it hurts bearibly at work I just stay really still and stop talking or joking (the guys think it's just a mood swing, but whatever)It sucks, but thats reality.


----------



## 18569 (Jan 2, 2006)

I totally understand where you're coming from, as I was home-schooled for High School as well. I'm starting my second year of college now. At first, it was scary to get used to being in class, but as Arwen said, it's not so bad because the classes don't last for too long. You also have the freedom of scheduling classes the way you want. If you're sicker in the morning (as I am), you can schedule afternoon or night classes.There were a few times where I've gotten sick in class, and it is embarrassing to run back and forth to the bathroom or just leave if you're too sick to stay. But I've found if you talk to the professors (or someone in Disabilities Services), they are almost sure to be understanding and help you however they can.







I don't have anything to offer as far as a career that is safe with IBS.. it's a prospect that scares me, as I plan to become a lawyer. Guess I'll cross that hurdle when I come to it!


----------



## 13490 (May 8, 2006)

I have this horrible feeling that I'll never be able to work- that terrifies me. I feel like I'll never be normal and I'll never be able to travel and have a normal life. Heck, a thought of a wedding freaks me out sooooo bad because I do not want to be sick on my wedding day. Part of me can't wait and wants the whole she-bang and part of me knows I'll be sick and the whole day will suck. This bites so bad. I just want to be able to do what everyone is doing and not have to worry about where the bathroom is all of the time.


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

Katie, I know exactly how you feel. It is my dream to get married some day, but even the thought of it is terrifying, knowing that being the bride all attention will be on you! I am about to start a new job serving dinner in a retirement home, and Im just not sure how it will be there, if its like so hectic that I wont be able to run to the bathroom if need be or what, it is very unsettling to think about. But I just realize that I need to have a job, and it can always be worse than it is. You just have to realize that when you gotta go you gotta go, and you cant blame yourself for it, and if someone gives you s*** for it, just remember that they do it too. Hope that helps!


----------



## 15348 (May 15, 2006)

I just let my co-workers know what I had and that it was my reality. I told them that since they would be working with me, that they should know why I may run out on a meeting or let a loud one rip while I`m on the phone. I use my sense of humor to lighten the topic. Since I explained to them what IBS was, they have all been really supportive and comforting to me. No need to broadcast your IBS, but let key people know, get me? You`ll begin to find a new normal.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi guys,You will be able to work because you'll find a way round it- so many people have IBS and most people work!I thought exactly the same thing when i started working full time. You'll have shakey days, but we all do.Tell your boss- it helps. I've been late loads of times and they are pretty understanding. But they won't be if you don't tell them. They will just think you are being unreliable. Once i was late because i overslept. I blamed it on the IBS (tee hee), the next day I was really hung over. So i didn't go in (same excuse- naughty), but went in the day after and my boss asked me if i was feeling better ("your still a bit pale nikki") and maybe i should see a doctor. lol. I agreed and she made me an appt with the doc at work (Oh holy god!). So i HAD to go. I can't remember what i said to him. Maybe some non-specific female problems. Thank god its confidential- i was convinced i was going to be sacked. I wasn't though. But that is a lesson not to take the mick-about it. I don't use it as an excuse at work now unless that truely is whats wrong.Like i think someone else said, you don't have to tell everyone. Just a select few.However, I think pretty much everyone who knows me knows about it though. Its much easier than making up lame excuses. Also, I use it as an excuse when i can't be bothered to meet them for other reasons. Its a much more effective excuse than "My cat died/ washing my hair" etc.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Only once a week sounds good! When my IBS-D was severe, I had daily problems for months at a time. I was lucky if I had one day a week without bad D. Sometimes when you force yourself to go to school or work despite the D, you find you can do a lot more than you ever thought you could







There are all sorts of ways to deal with it.When I was in college, I tried not to take early classes because that was when I was more likely to have problems. I had more of an Imodium habit than I probably should have, but that got me through a lot. If I had an exam and was having issues despite my Imodium, I'd tell the professor I was having stomach problems BEFORE the exam started, so if I had to excuse myself there would be less explaining to do later. Taking precautions like that also helped reduce stress and reduce the D.In the workplace, I usually will tell my supervisor that I have chronic digestive issues and sometimes when they flare up it's difficult for me to leave the bathroom to come to work.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Not everyone can 'find a way round' the issue of IBS at work. Some people struggle through years of full-time jobs, battling with d and pain and embarassment because people expect them to. I don't think this is much of a life at all.I'm a student and have done my fair share of temp jobs. I've worked in retail, admin, nursing homes, as an agency healthcare assistant and a night carer. Currently I'm working full-time in an office. When I work, particularly full-time, the pain and d gets worse, I have continous anxiety and often need diazepam to get thru the day. I come home exhausted and aching. At night I can't sleep properly becasuse of pain and dread of the next day, then I have to wake up at 6am to get d over with before I go to work. I do NOT want to spend my life doing this. Every year I think it will get easier, but I'm longing for autumn, when I can go back to studying.If a full-time job is too difficult for you, don't force yourself; life is too short to waste being miserable. When I finish uni I'm determined to find work at home jobs, or jobs with no set hours so I can come and go with minimum stress. Ultimately, I hope to find a rich husband and become a full-time housewife + mum!


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi theretrust me, when i was going to school, i was on probation TWICE, and almost kicked out of the university. my gpa was down to 1.25 because of my ibs. all this happened when i was working full time and going to school full time. i was finally diagnosed with ibs (although ive had it for 15 years) in my third year in college. and afterwards, i just started doing better. You really need to focus on school and your health. that should be your main priority. but never ever let ibs rule over you. you have to be in control.


----------

